# Beggars belief at the ignorance



## Dory (Aug 23, 2013)

oh dear.  trying to explain to a diabetic how eating carbs before exercise doesn't actually solve the problem of avoiding hypos (as the body uses the carbs you've just ingested rather than fat for energy and thus you are left more or less in the same position - if not worse -than before) - quoting Ian Gallen - and another D, completely missing the point, has come along and said 'we don't all exercise to lose weight you know, who cares where the energy comes from as long as you're enjoying it?'

Wonder how good her control is...............


----------



## Northerner (Aug 23, 2013)

Or how much exercise she does? To be fair, I have read so many different accounts of what works for different people that I have come to the conclusion that the science will only get you so far, you have to fine-tune things yourself.


----------



## Dory (Aug 23, 2013)

well yes there is that.  Which i did point out.  but what infuriated me is that I was trying to give sensible advice to someone asking about how to get back into running as a regular thing and this irresponsible, ignorant person comes along and tries to basically say 'ignore everything and just do what you want without thinking about things' - which you just cannot, cannot do when it comes to exercise and D!!


----------



## Northerner (Aug 23, 2013)

Dory said:


> well yes there is that.  Which i did point out.  but what infuriated me is that I was trying to give sensible advice to someone asking about how to get back into running as a regular thing and this irresponsible, ignorant person comes along and tries to basically say 'ignore everything and just do what you want without thinking about things' - which you just cannot, cannot do when it comes to exercise and D!!



Absolutely not!


----------

